# Internet in SMA



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

Just curious as to the quality of Internet available in San Miguel? We are hoping to rely on it for our tv and comma exclusively rather than hooking up a tv or normal phone line. Cost is not an object in terms of getting the best speeds possible. Are there options or is there just 1 main provider???

Thanks in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pictou said:


> Hi
> 
> Just curious as to the quality of Internet available in San Miguel? We are hoping to rely on it for our tv and comma exclusively rather than hooking up a tv or normal phone line. Cost is not an object in terms of getting the best speeds possible. Are there options or is there just 1 main provider???
> 
> Thanks in advance


In Guadalajara the options are DSL from Telmex, and cable from Megacable. I don't know but suspect that both operate in SMA as well. Megacable offers 5 Mb/sec, 10 Mb/sec, and 20 Mb/sec service. I believe that Telmex's default service is around 1.5 Mb/sec but I don't know for sure. I pay for Megacable 5 Mb/sec service and testing indicates that I get about 4.7 Mb/sec. The fee for Megacable includes cable TV and maybe phone, but I don't use either.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Since you are renting in Los Balcones, I'd be very surprised if internet not included. 
We rented for 4 years close to there. 1st two years the internet was via Telmex Infinitum(DSL).
Then owner upgraded to an enhanced cable TV package that had broad US TV offerings as well as high speed internet with a VoIP phone and a US phone number.
The only utility not included was the local phone above so many local calls or long distance.
Even if somehow not provided, I'd be even more surprised if unit not wired for Infinitum and cable. Both of these worked very well for us and we used multiple MAC laptops and wireless router.


----------

